# Entered our first show...tips & advice welcome!



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Moved this where you might find more helpful information


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Good luck guys!! So exciting!

The biggest piece of advice I have...be prepared for CHAOS. She could be an angel or she could forget everything she's ever learned. It's a great learning experience!! 

We did group conformation classes for a while and that helped enormously with figuring out ring etiquette and getting him used to waiting behind other dogs and gaiting behind them etc


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Tagrenine said:


> Good luck guys!! So exciting!
> 
> The biggest piece of advice I have...be prepared for CHAOS. She could be an angel or she could forget everything she's ever learned. It's a great learning experience!!
> 
> We did group conformation classes for a while and that helped enormously with figuring out ring etiquette and getting him used to waiting behind other dogs and gaiting behind them etc


Yes I’m realllllly looking forward to our group classes. She needs to work on focus in a ring with other dogs. We’ve only done one basic obedience class because of covid, and some private lessons so the group classes will be really great for us. She was a rock star at that obedience class and had great focus, but adolescence has begun and she’s a bit rusty 😅


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Emmdenn said:


> Yes I’m realllllly looking forward to our group classes. She needs to work on focus in a ring with other dogs. We’ve only done one basic obedience class because of covid, and some private lessons so the group classes will be really great for us. She was a rock star at that obedience class and had great focus, but adolescence has begun and she’s a bit rusty 😅


One thing I do at home, because Felix looks up at us during obedience heel and we do a lot more of that, is I set up two chair about 30 feet apart. Maybe less. I put treats on each chair and gait between them, rewarding from the treats on the chair.
Only on the show lead, this way he starts getting the idea of looking forward while on his show lead and up on his regular obedience lead. 
I’m not sure if Addie has that down yet, but it helps a lot!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Awesome!!! Good luck! My advice is to get to the ring a couple of classes ahead of time. You are technically allowed to be at the ring when your _*breed *_starts, not your class. You need time to check in with the steward and get your number - know your number ahead of time and don't tell the steward your dog's name (that's an unofficial no-no because the judge might hear and they aren't supposed to know who is in the ring). When I was in the puppy classes, I usually tried to be up there during Am-bred or Open Dog. It's also good to be up there at least a couple of classes early so you can see what the judge's ring procedure is - where you set up, how they start the class, when they examine the bite, etc. Also, check the catalog to see how many dogs will be showing before you. You can guess time by 2-min/dog + extra for class transitions and 5-10 minutes for Winners Dog. Is anyone going with you that can watch and keep you updated? 

Re: grooming - I agree with bathing the day before and then misting/fluffing day of, BUT I would do the misting and fluffing at the show instead of at home because of crate marks, etc. I realize that dryers aren't allowed inside, but you can still groom at your car and use a blow dryer with a portable generator if you have access to one. If that's not an option, do the fluffing at home, then mist and back-brush plus towel dry any weird spots that might pop up from the car ride at the show and do legs at the show as well. 

Re: attention - you can take literally whatever food in the ring that you want to keep attention. I have seen people bring actual steak into the ring. Even pros still feed dogs during the exam to keep them in place. Assuming she is fairly food driven, you probably won't have a problem. You can bring small toys that you can keep on your person with you too. I don't do toys because my dog is cray cray for toys, but a friend of mine shows a special and always has a small toy to keep him motivated. 

What show are you going to, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

How exciting! Enjoy, and try not to stress out. That stress travels right down the lead.

The most important thing for puppies is just to make sure they have fun in the ring, IMHO. I don't care if puppies misbehave. In fact, I love seeing misbehaving puppies -- it's the most fun you can have ringside. LOL.  And I hope you have fun, too. Hope you have someone who can take photos, cuz I'd love to see them when you're done.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Also, what Dana said! You never know what can happen in the puppy classes. You might even walk out of there with unexpected points ;-)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very exciting, can't believe Addie is 7 months already, pretty girl. 
Best of luck to you!


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Have fun and for sure your dog will be stressed if you are, so relax. I’m also someone who enjoys watching puppies be puppies. At a show last fall I was cracking up watching one pup keep trying to make eye contact with another as she bowed and wagged hoping to find someone to play with while waiting in line inside the ring.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

She very pretty! Yes, what others have said about the crate marks and also about letting a puppy be a puppy and have fun at the show!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

@DanaRuns So, I think my mother is coming with me to help out/take photos/ moral support, so I will certainly post photos after the show to document our experience. 

@ArkansasGold The show is in Springfield, MA, at the Eastern States Expo. That’s the big show venue where many shows take place throughout the year. I have been to watch/spectate a few shows there (pre-covid) actually exactly a year ago THIS weekend my sister and I were at a show basically right before covid shutdowns. I’m going to pack mints and try not to stress out and I will definitely arrive early when the breed starts to learn ring patterns etc. 

One question I had, are the classes always in the same order? So I can expect to have x number of classes before our puppy class?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Classes are usually in the same order, divided by sex: 6-9 mo dogs, 9-12 mo dogs, 12-18 mo dogs, bred-by-exhibitor dogs, American-bred dogs, and Open dogs. Then Winners Dog. Repeat for bitches, then Best of Breed. Occasionally there will be a Novice class and an amateur-owner handler class, but only if there are entries in those classes. At really large shows, 12-18 is sometimes divided into 12-15 mo and 15-18 mo.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Classes are usually in the same order, divided by sex: 6-9 mo dogs, 9-12 mo dogs, 12-18 mo dogs, bred-by-exhibitor dogs, American-bred dogs, and Open dogs. Then Winners Dog. Repeat for bitches, then Best of Breed. Occasionally there will be a Novice class and an amateur-owner handler class, but only if there are entries in those classes. At really large shows, 12-18 is sometimes divided into 12-15 mo and 15-18 mo.


Thank you! Also remembered another question. When you suggest bath and blow dry day before, then fluff day of show at the grounds, do you mist the dog damp and then fluff with dryer? Grooming would have to be done at the car with our generator/table but I think that’s definitely doable and I’d imagine others doing that at their setups too. Thanks!


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Double check the show/venue rules about who will be allowed in the building. I know that the shows in W. Springfield late last year were only allowing handlers in with the dogs, and staff/ volunteers (no spectators). Just don’t want you to be surprised if your mom can’t come into the buildings with you!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

pawsnpaca said:


> Double check the show/venue rules about who will be allowed in the building. I know that the shows in W. Springfield late last year were only allowing handlers in with the dogs, and staff/ volunteers (no spectators). Just don’t want you to be surprised if your mom can’t come into the buildings with you!


Yes very good point. It looks like you can have one person ring side to hold dogs/grooming stuff etc, but as we know things change fast so I’ll be sure to double check close to the show!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Emmdenn said:


> Thank you! Also remembered another question. When you suggest bath and blow dry day before, then fluff day of show at the grounds, do you mist the dog damp and then fluff with dryer? Grooming would have to be done at the car with our generator/table but I think that’s definitely doable and I’d imagine others doing that at their setups too. Thanks!


Yes, that’s exactly it. That’s what we did at the Columbus cluster back in November. We only put tables inside on one day because it was just crazy weather that day.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

For you, remember to wear comfortable shoes also clothing should be dark so that your pup stands out. Make absolutely sure to get professional photo at the show. It’s an excellent moment to capture the age and stage of your pup. Whatever you use for bait, bring the yummiest treats or steak you have. Also bring a small toy. I’ve used small cat toys that fit in my pocket. I’ve use small bird wings too. Anything to keep the excitement going. You might be the only pup in your class, so be prepared to have a lot of time with the judge. Judges know how important the first few shows are for puppies and new handlers. Keep a smile on and enjoy the day with your pup.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

A bit of advice that might sound weird: Chew gum. Really, that's not a joke! 

If you're nervous, you emit a particular odor from your mouth that dogs can smell and pick up on the anxiety. Chewing gum will disguise the odor and give you a way to work out that anxiety. Not vital, but this is something I heard from a lot of people, at first. (Not that I'm a seasoned pro. I've only finished one dog to his championship. But I regularly show puppies and veterans instead of hiring a handler for them, and show my own dogs in sweeps at specialties of course.)


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Making a list of all the things I need to include. Gum and mints included!

We had our first group handling class last night. 10 puppies of various breeds and it was quite a rowdy bunch!! One Tibetan terrier male puppy was being a bit of a big man and barking and lunging at other puppies. There was also a brussels and three frenchies who were all being noisy and vocal, along with a beagle pup who joined in on the noise.

Addie was a total angel. In the beginning a little nervous and weary of all the noise, but she settled in fine and worked so hard for me. She stacked and gaited beautifully, just need to work on her not caring about being “chased” by another dog (the Tibetan was behind us and was not being particularly chill). The biggest thing we need to work on is getting her to STAND STILL for the judges exam. The minute the judge (our trainer) approaches to try to examine her she turns into a wiggly, tail-wagging puddle lol. Any tips and tricks on how to train her to stand still and let the judge go over her?? She did better by the end. I’m thinking of bringing a little squeaker toy next time instead, because she’s very toy driven and I’m thinking it may help to have her attention on the toy rather than trying to love the judge to death. Anyone else dealt with a wiggly, happy, excited puppy?? She knows stand and stay, I guess maybe just practicing that more? Trying to find strangers to come over and go over my dog has been obviously more challenging with covid.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Eevee is two years old and literally jumped on the judge at our Members' Match the other day, so I feel you. LOL 

I usually keep food in her mouth during the exam to help keep her still. If they do bites first, then I wait until after I show the bite to give her anything. But honestly, the best thing for Addie to learn to be still for the judge is practice and showing. A lot of handlers will also physically hold the dog's muzzle during the exam once the judge is done with their head. If you control the head, you generally control the body. Judges don't expect puppies to behave like Grand Champions and most of them are pretty forgiving of wiggles. 

My additional advice - and I learned this the hard way - take your time to show her and take deep breaths. This doesn't mean to be slow, it just means "Don't rush!" If you watch professional handlers, they are methodical and they do what they need to do to show each dog to its potential. Watch Amy Booth's YouTube videos on winding up your leash, doing courtesy turns, showing the bite, etc. It takes practice to wind up your leash, but before you know it, it will be second nature.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Squeaker toys can get really annoying in the ring, especially if someone else is using one and it distracts your dog. I used a little cat toy with a jingle bell in it. Just enough to make a tiny noise to get their attention. Food is where it's at though. And that's the hard part at a show, food all over the ring and keeping your puppy from grabbing it off the floor. If your dog hunts, you can try using a spent shotgun shell, my girl loved it! Gun powder has a very distinct smell.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Eevee is two years old and literally jumped on the judge at our Members' Match the other day, so I feel you. LOL
> 
> I usually keep food in her mouth during the exam to help keep her still. If they do bites first, then I wait until after I show the bite to give her anything. But honestly, the best thing for Addie to learn to be still for the judge is practice and showing. A lot of handlers will also physically hold the dog's muzzle during the exam once the judge is done with their head. If you control the head, you generally control the body. Judges don't expect puppies to behave like Grand Champions and most of them are pretty forgiving of wiggles.
> 
> My additional advice - and I learned this the hard way - take your time to show her and take deep breaths. This doesn't mean to be slow, it just means "Don't rush!" If you watch professional handlers, they are methodical and they do what they need to do to show each dog to its potential. Watch Amy Booth's YouTube videos on winding up your leash, doing courtesy turns, showing the bite, etc. It takes practice to wind up your leash, but before you know it, it will be second nature.


This is all SUCH great advice. I agree, repetition and practice will do wonders for us I’m sure. I’m going to try to make that homework before next week and have my partner play judge so she can get in practice. Our instructor was telling us that judges “won’t wait for you!!” So I do think I was rushing and fumbling a bit, but I hope that a judge would recognize that a puppy needs a bit more time and patience than a seasoned show dog.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Alaska7133 said:


> Squeaker toys can get really annoying in the ring, especially if someone else is using one and it distracts your dog. I used a little cat toy with a jingle bell in it. Just enough to make a tiny noise to get their attention. Food is where it's at though. And that's the hard part at a show, food all over the ring and keeping your puppy from grabbing it off the floor. If your dog hunts, you can try using a spent shotgun shell, my girl loved it! Gun powder has a very distinct smell.


Yes I agree, there were actually other dogs who’s handlers were using squeakers last night and Addie was pretty distracted by it. Was actually thinking of a little cat toy instead, easier to fit in pockets and not loud or annoying. I also am going to switch up our bait and try steak or chicken or cheese. I think she’s getting bored of Italian meatballs...go figure LOL.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Puppy wiggles just needs "stand/stay" training - and I use treats because toys are not high value enough (compared to people).


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> Puppy wiggles just needs "stand/stay" training - and I use treats because toys are not high value enough (compared to people).


Yes and I figure she just needs more practice standing and staying in front of new people. This has been hard to practice with limited classes and limited stranger interaction during the pandemic with a puppy, but she did start to improve as the class went on and we got more reps.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

They just have to learn what's expected of them in the ring. Eevee really only gets wiggly now if the judge is extra friendly to her directly, which is why she jumped on the judge at the Members' Match. lol They are usually pretty understanding when that happens and they will back off and let you set up your dog again. 

I also agree with the no squeaky toy thing. It would be very distracting for Eevee who is even more toy driven than she is food driven.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Here is my next issue. No blow dryers/grooming inside the building. I don’t have a small portable generator....don’t really want to drop $300+ on a dryer I probably, realistically will only use a handful of times. The house generator is like 500lbs and can’t be easily transported. Trying to brainstorm what I can do to fluff her up before ring time but my mind is coming up blank. Any ideas?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Do what is available to you. Fluff her at home, line her crate with towels or something if she gets crate marks (if she doesn’t, then no worries!) then just do legs at the show. Keep a comb on you at the show just in case. 

Also, I highly recommend weekly baths with a high quality shampoo and conditioning furnishings (neck, front legs, pants, hocks, tail, and belly) between now and the show. The difference in coat quality and thickness is amazing.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> Do what is available to you. Fluff her at home, line her crate with towels or something if she gets crate marks (if she doesn’t, then no worries!) then just do legs at the show. Keep a comb on you at the show just in case.
> 
> Also, I highly recommend weekly baths with a high quality shampoo and conditioning furnishings (neck, front legs, pants, hocks, tail, and belly) between now and the show. The difference in coat quality and thickness is amazing.


Perfect. Thank you. This sounds more or less what I imagined in my head. I also did some networking and may also be able to setup with a professional handler acquaintance and use their generator for a fluff up. Crossing my fingers for this option because it means I’ll also be able to give her a hand with her 5 entries and get some great experience.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> Here is my next issue. No blow dryers/grooming inside the building. I don’t have a small portable generator....don’t really want to drop $300+ on a dryer I probably, realistically will only use a handful of times. The house generator is like 500lbs and can’t be easily transported. Trying to brainstorm what I can do to fluff her up before ring time but my mind is coming up blank. Any ideas?


Probably not useful in a lot of places, but I know somebody who quickly finished her tibetan mastiff without buying ANY grooming tools. 

Prior to a show - including morning of - she swung by self-serve grooming places to bathe her dog + her breeder did all the trimming (mainly feet and ears). 

Personally speaking re the generator - the next show I'm planning to enter is about an hour away from home. I'm just grooming at home and showing up. I could afford a generator, but I'm a little nervous about transporting in my car with gas in there... probably me being neurotic and inexperienced.....


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> Probably not useful in a lot of places, but I know somebody who quickly finished her tibetan mastiff without buying ANY grooming tools.
> 
> Prior to a show - including morning of - she swung by self-serve grooming places to bathe her dog + her breeder did all the trimming (mainly feet and ears).
> 
> Personally speaking re the generator - the next show I'm planning to enter is about an hour away from home. I'm just grooming at home and showing up. I could afford a generator, but I'm a little nervous about transporting in my car with gas in there... probably me being neurotic and inexperienced.....


Yeah I’m also a little worried about lighting something on fire lol. If I end up showing consistently I will invest in a small generator but want to start out with not getting too ahead of myself. Plus this first show is really just to get out there and do the dang thing. I want it to be fun for us so I’m not going to over stress about grooming. She’s a puppy anyway and doesn’t have a perfect adult coat yet anyhow


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

I’m sure all of these responses will help you and all will go well. Addie is super cute, and the most important thing is to relax and make it a fun experience for all. I’ve watched my dog Ziggy in shows and for the most part I think the judges are really patient with both pups and parents/handlers who are new to showing. I remember in Ziggy’s first show he couldn’t seem to figure out why all the other goldens were not laying down like him while waiting their turn. I guess nobody told him that show goldens don’t lay down (but as it turns out labs seem to lay down whenever they want a and their short fur cleans up with a quick sweep of the hand).


----------

